# Royer screeners?



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with royer topsoil screeners?



Bryan


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a photo of the topsoil screener, i believe it's a Royer Model 180, not too sure. Unlike a regular topsoil screener, the soil is fed on a belt onto a smaller belt with fingers, and whatever fits between the fingers goes into the finished pile and what does goes back into the tailings pile.

It sounds a little complicated, but i'm in the process of fixing it. The belt with the fingers is broken so i have to get another one.

I did do a little sanding and priming today, just thought i'd post a photo of it.

Bryan


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Hey thats a strong lookin peace of equipment. its gonna look great all redone. best of luck with it


----------

